# Hi again



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

After a hiatus due to a move, new job, etc. I thought I'd poke my head in and say hello.

How has everyone been?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome home, nefigah 

Great to see you back around these parts, again.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Salutations.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Good to see you back. Thanks for returning!


nefigah said:


> How has everyone been?


Things have been going pretty well with the Forum... can't complain...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

(re)Howdy.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Good to see familiar faces! And it looks like there's some new members that are pretty active these days.

Is Elgarian still around?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

nefigah said:


> Good to see familiar faces! And it looks like there's some new members that are pretty active these days.
> 
> Is Elgarian still around?


He's in Malvern "for a week of walking the hills and listening to Elgar."  He'll be back next week.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------

